
Ask HN: Identifying _wamtcstandards in the Wild - cloud_thrasher
For some time now, I&#x27;ve been finding an entity named &quot;_wamtcstandards&quot; in my cookies and local&#x2F;session storage. What is its purpose? Where does it come from? The stored value seems to be a hashed or encrypted value that might be unique and possibly personally identifiable. When deleted, it will be replaced.
======
yorwba
It might be some extension you have installed, at least that's what I found
searching the cookie name on GitHub: [https://github.com/snyderp/web-api-
manager/blob/edde693ba53f...](https://github.com/snyderp/web-api-
manager/blob/edde693ba53fa3484087abf610bfb76742abe066/add-on/lib/init.js)

~~~
cloud_thrasher
I do believe you're correct. I've run searches for the last few months and
came up with nothing. Hate when I can't figure something out. Thanks.

